#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Cone Development Exc. Formula Sheet

## arun25hyd

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]           


 Excel formula very useful for pipes and pressure vessel design.See More: Cone Development Exc. Formula Sheet

----------


## A.Venugopal

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]           
> 
> 
>  Excel formula very useful for pipes and pressure vessel design.



WOW, Splendid. Thanks a lot 

Venugopal

----------


## CarlosJBrambilla

Perfect! Thank You!

----------

